# Breech sizing for online order help please?



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Bumping...(even if you own this brand and can offer insight? Good vs. cruddy quality, etc...?)
NOT trying to be pushy, just need to order before the sale expires IF going to do so...

Oh! And, IF you know if a GREAT BRAND of breech for under $100 (full-seat) definitely open to recommendations (including sizing--order bigger/smaller, & what site has the best shipping policies, that sort of thing...very glad to hear about 'em!)

Thanks a lot for your time!! B2H


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a few pairs of Riding Sport breeches. They run true to size, I've found. I'm a size 12 and wear a 34 breech. The breeches are line dry only, so you don't have to worry about shrinkage. This size chart from Goode Rider is the reference I used: Goode Rider : Sizing Charts


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I used to have a few pairs of these. I'd agree that they fit pretty true to size. I wear a size 4 at Gap, Limited, Banana Republic, etc and the 26 fit me pretty well. I threw mine in the dryer all the time and there might have been minimal shrinkage but not too much. I loved them until the seam in the crotch ended up ripping fairly quickly (as did the pair my friend owned) but we were riding 5-7 horses a day, 5 or 6 days a week so... lots of breeches didn't hold up for me.  

On Course Cotton Naturals were a pretty good quality pair for not too much. PRetty thick material and last forever. TuffRider has some that are excellent, as does Equine Couture. You can find Ariats on clearance for not too much. I've heard good things about Ovations but I don't have any.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Aeosborne and Upnover,

Thank you SO much...exactly the information I needed!

I only ride once ride twice a week, for an hour or two in lessons right now and have another pair of a different brand, so as far as wear, they should do okay for my needs...

MUCH APPRECIATED response! 

B2H :0)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The 5% material will be the stretchy stuff-quite important to a good fit. If something rips-repair! Some repairs I do by hand, but I've also stitched around knee patches & even across them to keep a pair going-it's at least suitable for lessons/hacking.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Cacowgirl,

EXACTLY! My current breeches were all bought secondhand from a local tack store (for the THREE MONTHS during which they were able to remain open in Tucson in this UNBELIEVABLY horrid economy)...& each was fully reinforced by me (stitching along all major seams etc...) before wearing and they are awesome! 

Now I think that after committing to eight months of lessons, I'm feeling I'm "entitled" to a FIRST "new" pair...and in a light color I definitely don't want them über tight!! :0)

Thanks!!


----------

